# This was on another board



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

@Seamus since you are the resident attorney, what do you think?
Could it be an invasion of privacy? 
Doordash prompts you to include as much scenery as possible.
Of course, all opinions are welcome.
I myself feel awkward taking pictures.
Especially if the eater opens the door as I'm doing it.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Rickos69 said:


> @Seamus since you are the resident attorney, what do you think?
> Could it be an invasion of privacy? Doordash prompts you to include as much scenery as possible.
> Of course, all opinions are welcome.
> I myself feel awkward taking pictures.
> ...


Personally, I would unassign this offer. Too many bad things may happen.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Judge and Jury said:


> Personally, I would unassign this offer. Too many bad things may happen.


You don't think DD would cover you?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> @Seamus since you are the resident attorney, what do you think?
> Could it be an invasion of privacy?
> Doordash prompts you to include as much scenery as possible.
> Of course, all opinions are welcome.
> ...


That's hysterical! :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: Guy is either nutty or has warrants out for him and wants to fly under the radar!:thumbup: I'd vote for nutty. Probably thinks those photos go to the little green men in spacecrafts hovering about directing them to his house!

Since I never take pictures it's no problem. If it's a good paying delivery I'd ignore the comment and do it anyway. If I started eliminating all the:
-mentally unstable
-violant felons
-escaped convicts
-parolees
-heathens
-fornicators
-and the criminally insane
I'd lose out on a lot of deliveries! As long as their tipping IDGF how crazy they are!!!

Sucks for the drivers that don't read the instructions!


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

I would take pics after D/O just for “security” issues. Aee and test the system. On how much they favor customers over drivers.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> That's hysterical! :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: Guy is either nutty or has warrants out for him and wants to fly under the radar!:thumbup: I'd vote for nutty. Probably thinks those photos go to the little green men in spacecrafts hovering about directing them to his house!
> 
> Since I never take pictures it's no problem. If it's a good paying delivery I'd ignore the comment and do it anyway. If I started eliminating all the:
> -mentally unstable
> ...


Do you think there is a legal issue here?


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

I would just drop an go. “Handed to the customer” would work fine for me.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> Do you think there is a legal issue here?


Only if he assaulted the driver who took the picture! :thumbup: If Google can publish pictures of your house on the internet, list the address, and link to Zillow to give all your information, then DD can take a picture of a Happy Meal sitting on your doorstep!!!


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Rickos69 said:


> You don't think DD would cover you?


Unknown. The apps are capricious.

Prefer to avoid bad situations. Part of the cherry picking art.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Rickos69 said:


> @Seamus since you are the resident attorney, what do you think?
> Could it be an invasion of privacy?
> Doordash prompts you to include as much scenery as possible.
> Of course, all opinions are welcome.
> ...


His/Her grammerer and spellinging and engrish is so gooder than mines!


----------



## time4aknewaccount (Mar 11, 2021)

man im recording all the way up to the door, knocking on it video recording and waiting for the hilarity to begin

off to youtube then gofundme, if if a nice house law suit hopefully get assaulted

man that note left the driver a blueprint

might even come thru with a whole camera crew so when the door opened its flash bulbs lights n cameras lol


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Rickos69 said:


> You don't think DD would cover you?


NO!


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Don’t take the photo through DD but take one on your own and if DD request one later give them that one...


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Rickos69 said:


> @Seamus since you are the resident attorney, what do you think?
> Could it be an invasion of privacy?
> Doordash prompts you to include as much scenery as possible.
> Of course, all opinions are welcome.
> ...


Cancel


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

I think the photo thing is bad business and DD and UE should abandon it.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Cancel city


----------



## DDW (Jul 1, 2019)

Rickos69 said:


> @Seamus since you are the resident attorney, what do you think?
> Could it be an invasion of privacy?
> Doordash prompts you to include as much scenery as possible.
> Of course, all opinions are welcome.
> ...


I wonder what he thinks about the neighbor's video cameras filming his his house 24/7?



Rickos69 said:


> @Seamus since you are the resident attorney, what do you think?
> Could it be an invasion of privacy?
> Doordash prompts you to include as much scenery as possible.
> Of course, all opinions are welcome.
> ...


Maybe he wants to be able to claim it was never delivered so he can get it for free....


----------



## RideOrDie1492 (Mar 20, 2021)

Beninmankato said:


> I think the photo thing is bad business and DD and UE should abandon it.


Amazon does it so they can say "This was delivered correctly, we no longer have any responsibility for what happens to this delivery."

They're covering their asses and their drivers in case something gets stolen after delivery. It's great business practice, actually. My day job is in shipping, and our customers keep wondering why FedEx and UPS don't do it too.


----------



## DDW (Jul 1, 2019)

RideOrDie1492 said:


> Amazon does it so they can say "This was delivered correctly, we no longer have any responsibility for what happens to this delivery."
> 
> They're covering their asses and their drivers in case something gets stolen after delivery. It's great business practice, actually. My day job is in shipping, and our customers keep wondering why FedEx and UPS don't do it too.


I as a Customer love it because the text tells me to check the front porch


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

take a video instead :roflmao:


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

Consequences will NEVER BE THE SAME 

how about as the customer just mark it as leave at door under hand to customer, Uber should have leave at door no photo. In this case I would take my own personal photo in case they try and pull the I never received my order, worrying about a stupid photo that Uber under driver guidelines says you must take if customer says leave at door and the photo option is currently not optional. There would be no consequences, her issue is w Uber, not drivers, drivers follow contractual guidelines


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

I'm not playing this game and then try to convince Doordash later that you should get paid for the missing order. Follow the rules, cover your ass, and SOL for the complicated customer. It's like asking FedEx to not require a signature. Screw you buddy.


----------



## ParkingPermit (Jan 22, 2021)

"Leave delivery at my door do not take your pants off at all. 

I will be waiting for the order thank you! 

I mean there is to be no taking pants off for any reason, if you do there will be serious consequences for the Dasher"


----------



## ashlee2004 (Apr 19, 2019)

Rickos69 said:


> @Seamus since you are the resident attorney, what do you think?
> Could it be an invasion of privacy?
> Doordash prompts you to include as much scenery as possible.
> Of course, all opinions are welcome.
> ...


I've had a TON of these sort of delivery notes across every platform over time. DD, UE, GH, Flex, even Shipt and Instacart I would get these. (possibly because I live near Langley...&#129335;&#127996;‍♀)

I take the picture anyway.

If they don't want to agree to the TOS they can drive and get their own shit.

By ordering through the app they're legally consenting to the photo.


----------



## ParkingPermit (Jan 22, 2021)

"Leave delivery at my door do not take your pants off at all.

I will be waiting for the order thank you!

I mean there is to be no taking pants off for any reason, if you do there will be serious consequences for the Dasher"


ashlee2004 said:


> I've had a TON of these sort of delivery notes across every platform over time. DD, UE, GH, Flex, even Shipt and Instacart I would get these. (possibly because I live near Langley...&#129335;&#127996;‍♀)
> 
> I take the picture anyway.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

ashlee2004 said:


> I've had a TON of these sort of delivery notes across every platform over time. DD, UE, GH, Flex, even Shipt and Instacart I would get these. (possibly because I live near Langley...&#129335;&#127996;‍♀)
> 
> I take the picture anyway.
> 
> ...


Your real name doesn't happen to be Natasha, does it???
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> @Seamus since you are the resident attorney, what do you think?
> Could it be an invasion of privacy?
> Doordash prompts you to include as much scenery as possible.
> Of course, all opinions are welcome.
> ...


Was the customer wearing a tinfoil hat? :errwhat: :errwhat: :errwhat:


----------

